# Tex related software



## bga (Jan 27, 2022)

The Tex editor-front end I prefer is TexWorks, but the lastest port v. 0.62 is unusable (at least on my machine) because of the "moving mouse" problem---moving the mouse selects from where ever it is to the point where the cursor lands.  The bug was fixed in texworks v 0.65; the latest version is 0.66.  The source is available, but I expect I'd be over my head trying to build it, but I'd try if .  Texworks is the only tex editor package or port that doesn't bring in texlive 2015 when installed.  Installing TexStudio works and I set the compile options to use texlive 2021 (installed from the Tex Collection 2021 dvd) in TexStudio preferences.  Will the texworks port be updated anytime soon?  And when it is I hope it doesn't also bring in texlive 2015.  Also would welcome suggestions.  Maybe vim + something is the answer?  Thanks


----------



## drr (Jan 28, 2022)

bga said:


> Also would welcome suggestions.


I use kile, as it is quite good and integrates well with my KDE-Plasma desktop. I don't think it brings texlive as dependency; I remember installing texlive separately.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 29, 2022)

bga said:


> … Will the texworks port be updated anytime soon? …



I drew the maintainer's attention to your post.


----------



## bga (Feb 2, 2022)

Thanks to  *drr  *for the suggestion--I tried it but my wm is Awesome and I can't move to kde.  And thank you to *grahamperrin*  for showing the maintainer my post.  (apologies for not formatting posters' names properly, but I can't see how others do it)  I use Eclipse as a Java IDE and learned that Eclipse has a TeX/LaTeX plugin; will try that, but for now I can just stay with Texstudio configured to use texlive 2021.  Will also watch for the Texworks port update.


----------



## hbsd (Feb 2, 2022)

Have you seen TeXmaker? If your favorite software problem (TexWorks) doesn't solved, you can use it as an alternative.


----------



## bga (Feb 2, 2022)

Yes, I looked at TeXmaker, it's nice but it has the same issue as Texstudio--installing TeXmaker or Texstudio brings in the texlive pkg which is 2015.  I assume I could configure TeXmaker to use texlive 2021 installed from ctan as I do with Texstudio, but haven't tried that.  The texworks pkg seems to be the only tex frontend-editor pkg that doesn't also bring in the texlive pkg.


----------



## zirias@ (Feb 3, 2022)

For me, texlive 2015 worked perfectly fine so far, and I really wonder whether there's so much going on? Anyways, just FYI, an upgrade of the tex ports is currently in development: https://github.com/5u623l20/freebsd-ports/tree/tex2021


----------



## bga (Feb 3, 2022)

Yes, texlive 2015 works fine.  Belonging to TUG I get this free dvd every year so I install it on a Mac, my part-time, paying job laptop running Windows 10 and the FreeBSD system which I'm trying to make my main machine for consulting work (biotech) and personal projects.  Part of what prompted my initial post was wanting to use Texworks which I find a little nicer (on Windows) than Texstudio which can auto-complete too much.  So, there's really not much going on.  I don't think I'm a zealot about which editor or texlive year, just trying to neaten things up a bit.  This exchange has been helpful, thanks.


----------



## mendenlama (Feb 7, 2022)

The miktex port (print/miktex)  does come with a version of Texworks (don't remember which one exactly). I couldn't get miktex to run properly, so I ditched it.

As for an editor I'm used to use vim and geany (which has a Latex plugin) on nearly every possible platform.


----------

